# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Shadowmourne proc Tmorph help

## tinooo19

is there any way you can morph the shadowmourne buff effect the one that has souls circling arround you? if there is can you please give example with some of the warrior buff replaced with this cuz i cant seem to recreate this

----------


## Vengfull

This would be a spell replacement, Im not sure if a program is available for that, The old method afaik was DBC editing.

----------


## hONtarO

ive been looking for simmilar for ages...
But i gave up looking for it.
Please pm me if you succeed and find something!  :Smile:

----------


## tinooo19

i know it can be done cuz i saw it on a stream  :Frown:

----------


## dreadful

Yes it can, The spell ID for the Shadowmourne Whirls is 72523

----------


## MomoGunz

PW: Shield > Shadouwmourne Whirls : .spell 17 72523

----------

